# [Solved] Canon 2200 driver dependencies problem.

## HalfAdder

Hi, I'm trying to install a Canon IP2200 printer on my computer, but I'm having some problem with the driver provided by Canon.

I've tried to just install the CUPS drivers and configure, and when I choose the device "USB Printer #1 with status readback for Canon IJ (Canon IP 2200)" on the end of configuration I receive the message "Bad device-uri "cnij_usb:/dev/usb/lp0"!".

Then I've executed ldd on every executable that came with the driver.

```
localhost bin # ldd cifip2200 cngpij cngpijmon ijcmdip2200 ip2200_ps ip2200_raw lgmonip2200 printuiip2200 stsmonip2200 

cifip2200:

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb77fa000)

        libcnbpcmcm256.so => /usr/lib/libcnbpcmcm256.so (0xb77e3000)

        libcnbpess256.so => /usr/lib/libcnbpess256.so (0xb77b1000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb778b000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7787000)

        libtiff.so.3 => /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3 (0xb7733000)

        libpng.so.3 => /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 (0xb770c000)

        libcnbpcnclapi256.so => /usr/lib/libcnbpcnclapi256.so (0xb7705000)

        libcnbpcnclbjcmd256.so => /usr/lib/libcnbpcnclbjcmd256.so (0xb7700000)

        libcnbpcnclui256.so => /usr/lib/libcnbpcnclui256.so (0xb76f9000)

        libpopt.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0 (0xb76ed000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb75a6000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb758d000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb77fb000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7579000)

cngpij:

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb7751000)

        libpopt.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0 (0xb7739000)

        libcups.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 (0xb7705000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb75bf000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb75a6000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7592000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7752000)

cngpijmon:

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb77c4000)

        libgtk-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libgdk-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libgmodule-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libglib-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb77b3000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb77a4000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb7794000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7674000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb764e000)

        libxml.so.1 => not found

        libcups.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 (0xb7619000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb74d3000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb77c5000)

        libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/libxcb.so.1 (0xb74b7000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb749e000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb748a000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb7485000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb747f000)

ijcmdip2200:

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb77df000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb768d000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb77e0000)

ip2200_ps:

        not a dynamic executable

ip2200_raw:

        not a dynamic executable

lgmonip2200:

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb7887000)

        libgtk-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libgdk-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libgmodule-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libglib-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7876000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb7867000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb7857000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7737000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7711000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb75cb000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7888000)

        libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/libxcb.so.1 (0xb75ae000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb75aa000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb75a4000)

printuiip2200:

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb78db000)

        libgtk-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libgdk-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libgmodule-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libglib-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb78ca000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb78bb000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb78ab000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb778b000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7765000)

        libxml.so.1 => not found

        libpopt.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0 (0xb7758000)

        libcnbpcnclui256.so => /usr/lib/libcnbpcnclui256.so (0xb7751000)

        libcnbpcmcm256.so => /usr/lib/libcnbpcmcm256.so (0xb7746000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7600000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb78dc000)

        libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/libxcb.so.1 (0xb75e4000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb75df000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb75d9000)

stsmonip2200:

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb76fe000)

        libgtk-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libgdk-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libgmodule-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libglib-1.2.so.0 => not found

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb76ed000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb76de000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb76ce000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb75ae000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7588000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7442000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb76ff000)

        libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/libxcb.so.1 (0xb7425000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb7421000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb741b000)

```

And it says that the libraries libgtk-1.2.so.0, libgdk-1.2.so.0, libgmodule-1.2.so.0, libglib-1.2.so.0 and libxml.so.1 cannot be found.

How it may be corrected?

Since then thanks.Last edited by HalfAdder on Tue Sep 28, 2010 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libgtk-1.2.so.0
> 
> 

 

Looks like it depends on gtk1 which is old and deprecated. I think there is one version left in the tree but i don't know about using it.

----------

## HalfAdder

I'm having some trouble for compile this library, so I've started another topic (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6434387.html#6434387).

If this solve my problem I will post it here.

Anyway, thanks rh1.

----------

## Jaglover

You should be able to extract the real driver from RPM or DEB package and use it without GTK. Just my 2¢.

----------

## HalfAdder

Well Jaglover, it works but it still need the libxml, and without the gtk1 the printuiip2200 maintenance software does not work...

But anyway, thanks.

PS.: I've solved all the dependencies and it is working properly now (including the printuiip2200).   :Laughing: 

----------

